# beetles



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Searching the archives using search word "shb": 

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=3;t=000243#000000

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=3;t=000242#000000

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=3;t=000268#000000

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=3;t=000218#000000


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Lew,

It was speculated, by the leading small cell proponent, that bees would take care of the hive beetle when on small cell. But one of the first small cell beekeepers in Florida ended up using a blow torch to help control them. Cell size appears not to have any effect on the beetle although some small cell beekeepers, mostly without any small hive beetle experience, will repeat those earlier assumptions.

A new generation of assumptions essentially states that the hive beetle is a natural member of the biodiversity found within a hive. And that when a hive is in balance, the bees will coexist with the beetles.

It has been reported that a strong hive will control the beetles regardless of its cell size or balance. 

And Steve Taber performed an interesting experiment. He innoculated some small splits with hive beetles and watched their progression without treating. The splits didn't suffer from the beetles. And by the end of the season, very few beetles could be found . It appears that some kind of natural control is at work. It remains to be discovered.

Regards
Dennis
Thinking this is a great opportunity for discovery for any biobeekeeper in a beetle area


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Dennis

According to the map we don't have a beetle problem; Beemaninsa is about 200 miles south of me; said in a post that they haven't reached his area (San Antonio) so I'm anxious to chat with the local folks at the meeting of the association Tuesday night. Hopefully I missunderstood her & they're not here; just something "that's probably coming."

Lew in Waco


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm starting to hear reports of people who have seen SHB in hives in Nebraska. But NO reports of any damage whatsoever. I think the weather and the soil are probably contributors to that. I have not seen any. Since I started looking for them I have seen other debris beetles that I had identified by an Entomologist but none were SHB.

As for small cell, I do know of small cell beekeepers in Florida where the beetles seem to be the worst. They are reporting that the bees are handling it. But that may also be happening with healthy hives of large cell bees for all I know. I have no experience at all with them so I don't know.


----------



## heartbeat (Nov 18, 2004)

lew, the beetles are not far away. i attended the state convention this past year and heard several horror stories. one queen breeder lost 10,000 mating nukes last spring (s. of college station). another near paris,tx lost a lot of honey due to beetle contamination and fermintation. i havent seen any beetles so far. at the convention the "experts" all said to keep everything clean, clean, clean. dont even let your burr comb fall next to the hive or anywhere else. keep all wax/supers/slumgum/etc closed in a container or keep paramoth on them.


----------

